# Reed Tool



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey guys, new on here but about 10 years of plumbing to my life. I was hoping someone could help me find a site or a way to order this Reed brand “deburring” or “chamfering” tool. It ranges from 1 1/4”-4” the thing is super convenient when running pipe and even attaches to the drill. I can’t seem to find it for less than 70-100+ dollars


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You will need to fill in an introduction:


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?
Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?
How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?
What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?
What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :
*
New Member Introductions


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I moved your last post to introductions.


----------

